# Logitech Z523 Speakers?



## Cain (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to buy a new set of speakers, namely because my current ones are harman/kardon satellites from the early-mid 2000s.

I also need the speakers, preferably a 2.1 setup, to have an RCA input, so I can plug my PS3 into it, as well as the normal 3.5 to the computer.

It seems that the Z523 has RCA input, decent bass, and an affordable price.

Opinions?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't see why you'd replace those speakers unless there's something wrong with them, especially not by anything made by Logitech. You're probably looking at a step down in sound quality, although I of course can't say for certain as I don't know what particular model of H/K speakers it is that you have.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2012)

Just go to a store and listen. Best Buy and those usually have a bunch of Logitechs and other speakers in the sub-$100 tier. Trust your ears.

I am personally a fan of the 'go to yard sales' method of acquiring audio gear


----------



## Cain (Feb 22, 2012)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> I don't see why you'd replace those speakers unless there's something wrong with them, especially not by anything made by Logitech. You're probably looking at a step down in sound quality, although I of course can't say for certain as I don't know what particular model of H/K speakers it is that you have.


I don't think you understand. My current ones are really old. Like a decade old. The quality in 'em is going bust, and for some reason they're connected to my computer by some miracle of sorts.

And I also want something with a lot more bass c:


And Addens, here they don't have anything like Best Buy or Target, Wal-Mart, etc, so no listening in-shop. Barely any yard sales too. Kinda a craphole.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 22, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I don't think you understand. My current ones are really old. Like a decade old. The quality in 'em is going bust, and for some reason they're connected to my computer by some miracle of sorts.



I don't think _you_ understand; I'm listening to a pair of 36-year-old speakers right now. Aside from wear, age really is a non-issue when it comes to speakers.



Jagged Edge said:


> And I also want something with a lot more bass c:



That's a better motivation. I suppose any boomy set of 2.1 computer speakers will do for you, given that that's goal in mind.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 22, 2012)

My computer speakers are pretty good, and they have RCA inputs


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 22, 2012)

Gr8fulFox said:


> My computer speakers are pretty good, and they have RCA inputs



No, those _speakers_ have high-level inputs, you silly-Billy.


----------



## Cain (Feb 22, 2012)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> I don't think _you_ understand; I'm listening to a pair of 36-year-old speakers right now. Aside from wear, age really is a non-issue when it comes to speakers.


For mine they seem to do. Deteriorate over time, I mean. I'm getting general fuzz and distorted sounds from 'em, and occasionally one of the speakers cuts out. Not a connection problem, just the speakers themselves.

And Gr8ful, I don't think that's -quite- what I'm looking for.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 22, 2012)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> No, those _speakers_ have high-level inputs, you silly-Billy.



Well, I was referring to the whole assembly; if he were to just hook the speakers up to his computer, he'd be very disappointed.



Jagged Edge said:


> And Gr8ful, I don't think that's -quite- what I'm looking for.



Ya wanted more bass, didn't ya! =D


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Feb 22, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> For mine they seem to do. Deteriorate over time, I mean. I'm getting general fuzz and distorted sounds from 'em, and occasionally one of the speakers cuts out. Not a connection problem, just the speakers themselves.



That most definitely goes as wear, but I'm just yanking your tail now.



Gr8fulFox said:


> Well, I was referring to the whole assembly; if he were to just hook the speakers up to his computer, he'd be very disappointed.



Of course you were, that was quite obvious. I joke.


----------

